# valve lash



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hydraulic lash adjusters per GM Authority.



> maintenance-free hydraulic lifters


GM 2.0 Liter I4 Diesel LUZ Engine Info, Power, Specs, Wiki | GM Authority


----------

